# sweet itch rug - which one would be best?



## sue_ellen (27 February 2009)

As title really, Sherman was really itchy last year, I didn't get him until the beginning of April and didnt reallise how itchy he would be.  I managed with sprays and fly rugs but OH has just come in and said we've got a bit of spare cash and would I like to order Shermans rug!  
The  question now is - which one would be best?  I was going to get a Rambo Sweet itch Hoody, have had several good reports about it but not sure about the fit, Sherman's got a broad, deep body but a short neck!  The Premier Equine one looks fairly similar and is very well priced, has anyone had experience of this one, or does anyone know of any other good ones?  Not keen on Boett because I think they always look a bit hot, and people I know who have used them have found that they damage quite easily.  
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Shilasdair (27 February 2009)

I bought a Rambo Sweet Itch hoody for one of mine - she is 3/4 Tb but built like a brick latrine...with a substantial barrel to her, although an average length neck, and it fitted well.
She didn't seem to mind the ear holes either, although occasionally she'd take her ears out (but the neck still stayed up).
I would recommend it - it didn't rub, kept the worst of the flybites off her (I still had to use Kill Itch on her underbelly), and, as importantly, washed easily in my washing machine.
S


----------



## flowerlady (27 February 2009)

Oh sorry I can't help but hope you get sorted a friend used a Boett and must admit when I've looked after her horses it does get damaged but then again they have them on so long.


----------



## rocketdog69 (27 February 2009)

I had the Rambo sweet itch hoody last year.  Brilliant rug, lasted longer than any of the 4 or 5 other ones my horse wrecked!

As he normally wears a 6'3 rug, thats the size I ordered for him and I found it a bit tight round the neck, he's an andalusian so not over stocky!

I will definately buy another one but will opt for a size bigger!


----------



## proudwilliam (27 February 2009)

Boett rugs are the best for me they wash well and dry very quickly.


----------



## Cluny (27 February 2009)

I used the Rambo SI hoody last year and it just wasn't long enough in the neck for my giraffe like WB, and sadly it just didn't give his belly enough coverage (ended up with bite round his sheath area).  Plus sadly he trashed the rug and ripped holes in it.

I did want to get him a Boett but they are scarily expensive, so I've just bought him a Pagony rug from Solva, have a look at:  http://www.solva-icelandics.co.uk/sweet1.htm


----------



## lannerch (27 February 2009)

I have tried most of the rugs and find the snuggy hoods the best design. The head and neck piece is totally seperate from the body, so if the rug (usually the neck ) only part of the rug needs replacing.

Also there is no gap at the top of the neck so no possiblility of the top of the mane being exposed which happens with the other rugs I have tried.

The rambo is a cheaper option of excellant quality and seems to last, however it is not for you if you horse suffers sweetitch badly (like mine unfortunatly ) as it does not cover the face and top of mane as well, and as poster above says belly.

 However if your horse is not too bad it is a quality rug.


----------



## m3gan (27 February 2009)

Another vote for the Rambo Sweetitch hoody from me!
I bought it for my boy last year and t has been fab for him, he is an Arab but quite broad chested so fits very well and also has worn very well. Also you can buy the rug with clips on which will enable you to put a waterproof liner inside so horsey can keep dry as well!! You need to ensure that the rug you buy has the necessary clips in place for this attachment.


----------



## Olivio (27 February 2009)

I have the Premier Equine one and I think it's great.  This will be my third summer using the same one &amp; I'm able to leave my horse out 24-7 with it on.  An added bonus I've found is that it gives his coat an amazing shine, something to do the material they use I think although I tend to tell people it's all my own elbow grease!


----------



## Cahill (27 February 2009)

i have the pagony,its really good but of course you have to keep them behind leccy too.


----------



## sue_ellen (27 February 2009)

Thanks for your replies everyone - sadly I still dont know which to choose, it does look like all your suggestions are good ones, thank you for taking the time to advise me.


----------



## kateknights (28 February 2009)

I had a rambo sweetitch hoody for my girl and i found when it was really warm she sweated in it, it was awful, and it used to slip back and give her rub marks on her chest. So i invested in a boett, she wears it 24/7 from spring through to Autumn and never sweats and it doesn't move an inch. I know they have a hefty price tag, but worth the investment in my book.
Hope this helps
Kate x


----------



## MagicMelon (28 February 2009)

I used to use the Rambo SI Rug and the Boett, TBH my horse is a damager of rugs and the Rambo one ended up shredded!! The Boett has the odd nick but isnt quite so bad. The SI is being thrown in the bin and the Boett is up for sale if you know of anyone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - sadly neither helped my horse as it turned out he never has SI, he has allergies!!


----------



## Honeypots (28 February 2009)

I am a fan of the Boett...mine is 8 yrs old. Yes they do break...all/most fly rugs do..BUT the Boett is sooo easy to repair. The material doesn't run and ladder so small rips stay like it generally.
People have to realise you need to use electric fencing where possible to prevent rips and tears. Mutual grooming shouldn't result in tears. You have to take precautions..its just the way it is.
Having said that...all horses are different and what may fit one, may not fit or suit another. I have a hairy, short backed cob. The snuggyhoods was to heavy for him and he sweltered. He prefers the loose fit of the Boett.
Last year he only wore a bog standard fly rug because his field is rug friendly and I found a good fly spray that worked (ThereasaF's fomula in Stable Yard).
I've heard good things about the Boett lookalikes (Divoza ones) but I would say with a good regime any of them should help..


----------

